# Accidently deleted post



## You little ripper!

Is it possible to retrieve a post that has been deleted.  I accidently deleted one and because someone has made reference to it in a later posting it makes the whole thread incomplete.


----------



## Jana337

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Is it possible to retrieve a post that has been deleted. I accidently deleted one and because someone has made reference to it in a later posting it makes the whole thread incomplete.


Yes, please contact a moderator and provide the location of the deleted post.

Jana


----------



## alc112

Hi!!

I don-t know if you can recover that post, but, there are two posibilities:

If you remember what you wrote, you can make another post and ask a moderator to plece where your original post was.
Maybe that memeber you mention qouted your message. so you can copy it and make a new post and ask a moderator to plece it in the orginal position it was.
Cheers


----------



## Jana337

alc112 said:
			
		

> If you remember what you wrote, you can make another post and ask a moderator to plece where your original post was.
> Maybe that memeber you mention qouted your message. so you can copy it and make a new post and ask a moderator to plece it in the orginal position it was.


Posts are ordered chronologically by the software and moderators cannot tinker with the order.

Jana


----------



## alc112

I didn-t know it.
But, you can recover that post and place where it was or it should be placed as a new post in that thread?
Thank you


----------



## Jana337

alc112 said:
			
		

> I didn-t know it.
> But, you can recover that post and place where it was or it should be placed as a new post in that thread?
> Thank you


Technically, a deleted post does not disappear. It is simply invisible, sort of. When a moderator restores it, you can find it where it was before the deletion.

Jana


----------



## JLanguage

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Technically, a deleted post does not disappear. It is simply invisible, sort of. When a moderator restores it, you can find it where it was before the deletion.
> 
> Jana


 
Is there a certain period of retention, after which posts are deleted for good?


----------



## You little ripper!

Thanks everyone.  I've emailed you the post Jana.


----------



## Jana337

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Is there a certain period of retention, after which posts are deleted for good?


No, I don't think so. They can be deleted for good by Mike, but why would he do it?

Jana


----------

